
Oracle Cloud Dedicated Customer Regions (AWS/Azure comparison starts 6:22) - singhkays
https://www.oracle.com/corporate/events/live/new-autonomous-services/?bcid=6170019844001
======
singhkays
Product Page - [https://www.oracle.com/cloud/cloud-at-customer/dedicated-
reg...](https://www.oracle.com/cloud/cloud-at-customer/dedicated-region/)

Announcement - [https://www.oracle.com/news/connect/announcing-dedicated-
reg...](https://www.oracle.com/news/connect/announcing-dedicated-region-cloud-
at-customer.html)

Nomura Research Institute (NRI) Announcement -
[https://www.oracle.com/corporate/pressrelease/oracle-nri-
ded...](https://www.oracle.com/corporate/pressrelease/oracle-nri-dedicated-
customer-070820.html)

Disclosure: I work at Oracle Cloud Infrastructure

------
znpy
Remember kids: Oracle has no customers, only hostages!

